# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ing. Agrónomo con experiencia en Sacha Inchi / Cacao

## Wes Crema

Se necesita Ing. Agrónomo recién egresado o cursando ultimo año de estudio para, *asesoramiento* en proyecto agrónomo para: Departamento: *SAN MARTÍN*
Provincia: *EL DORADO*
Distrito de: *SANTA ROSA (Cerca a de Tarapoto).*  *REQUISITO BÁSICO:*  Tener conocimiento amplio en siembra, riego, cosecha, procesamiento, almacenamiento, etc. de Sacha Inchi y Cacao.*Radicar en la provincia de San Martín.*  *Interesado enviar CV a: consorcio3palmeras@gmail.com*  Temas similares: Precio de sacha inchi Sacha Inchi, el oro de los Incas Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## manolo40pe

Recien egresado y con experiencia o amplios conocimientos? suena un poco contradictorio, la pregunta sería cuanto es el salario?

----------

